# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves



## sspof

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post for help on this forum, so please be gentle :ermm:. I apologize in advance if this is in the wrong section of the forum. Since the issue I'm having is roughly equivalent to Windows itself hanging, I thought it would be the best place. Also, I wasn't able to find a non-BSOD posting requirement list in a few minutes of searching, so if additional information is needed, please let me know. 

What is happening is that Windows freezes and I can't interact with anything on the screen. I've tried the normal CTRL-ALT-DEL and CTRL-SHFT-ESC methods to try to bring up the task manager to see if my CPU is maxed or if my RAM is totally taxed, but neither work. I am, however, able to move the mouse when this is happening, but that's it. The only thing that returns my system to normal is a hard boot :facepalm:. Over a week period, it has only happened twice, but my system has run completely stable for longer than a year, so the freezing is new and disturbing for me. 

Here is what I've tried:

sfc /scannow (no problems found)
chkdsk /f /r (no problems found)
malwarebytes full system scan (no problems found)
eset online system scan (no problems found)
Seagate SEATools all tests (no problems found yet - half way through the long generic test)

My setup (unchanged since I built the computer):

Rosewill 600W PSU (Model RP-600-V2-S-SL)
Asrock Z68 Gen 3 Extreme 3 mobo
i5 2500k CPU
4gb ADATA 1866 memory
1x 300gb Seagate 7200rpm HDD (OS + Apps)
1x 1tb Seagate 7200rpm HDD (File storage)
EVGA Nvidia 560ti GPU
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1

I'm quickly running out of ideas for what may be causing these freezes and could use some more experienced eyes on the problem. I haven't tried a system restore yet, but I was thinking I should post here before I make any changes to the system. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Bump!


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Bump!


----------



## writhziden

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Even though you are not experiencing blue screen crashes, please follow the instructions in the link provided:  Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 8.1, 8.0, 7 & Vista

Those instructions can help to track down reasons for freezing as well as other software/hardware related PC problems.



-----


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

I will definitely do that when I get home tonight. Thanks for the response.


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Here is the info that you requested. Diagnostics are included as attachments. :whistling:

· OS - Windows 7 Home Premium
· OS Type - x64 
· Original OS - Windows 7 Home Premium
· OEM or Retail - Retail
· Age of system (hardware) - ~1.5 years
· Age of OS installation - 3 months, yes reinstalled
· CPU - Intel I5 2500k
· Video Card - EVGA Nvidia GTX 560ti
· MotherBoard - ASRock Extreme 3 Gen 3
· Power Supply - Rosewill 600W (model in above post)


----------



## writhziden

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

I see an Event ID 10 error. That's not likely the cause of your problems, but it should be addressed to see if it helps. Event ID 10 is logged in the Application log after you install Service Pack 1 for Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2​

See a few of these:


Code:


Event[4971]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2013-10-24T17:29:47.415
  Event ID: 7030
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Pete-PC
  Description: 
The Machine Debug Manager service is marked as an interactive service.  However, the system is configured to not allow interactive services.  This service may not function properly.




Code:


Event[6678]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2013-10-16T08:11:25.954
  Event ID: 7038
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Pete-PC
  Description: 
The upnphost service was unable to log on as NT AUTHORITY\LocalService with the currently configured password due to the following error: 
The security account manager (SAM) or local security authority (LSA) server was in the wrong state to perform the security operation.

To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

It appears that Windows services are not configured properly. Have you done anything to change services on your system?



-----


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

I'm sorry, I'm coming from a fairly limited knowledge base when it comes to these particular errors. I read through the MS article and performed the steps that it advised manually and got this: 


























I'm not sure if that conclusion is normal or needs more attention. 

Earlier, I ran msconfig and checked services, but did not make changes. Can you provide a little more explanation *Laziness, reading about them now.* Will get right back to you if I need further explanation on them shortly. 

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Okay, so I enabled Interactive Service Detection and set it to startup automatically, which should theoretically resolve the issues with the Machine Debugger Service from what I've read. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

As for the second error, I can't make heads or tails of it. From the wording, it looks like it might be requesting administrator access to do something, but I'm not sure what. Do you mind giving me a brief explanation of why upnpservice would be kicking out that error? :ermm:


----------



## writhziden

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

The second error is indicative of malware. I would recommend starting there first. NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help ​

Once the analysts there have deemed your system clean, feel free to post back here if your freezing problems continue. Hopefully the team there will get you back to a clean, working system. Let us know either way. :-}



-----


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Okay, I will have to check out the malware related message when I get home. Do you want me to create a new thread in the malware/av forum or post the results here?


----------



## writhziden

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

We are not supposed to provide security help within this section of the forums since each user has unique steps to follow to get the system clean. You will need to start a new thread in the malware removal forum where our security experts can help you. 

Again, please post back here and let us know whether you still need help after you have finished with the malware removal steps in that forum. 



-----


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Okay, I will do that when I get home tonight. Thank you for all of your help thus far.


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Posted in the AV/Malware forum under this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ut-mouse-cursor-moves-748905.html#post4494465

I will get back to this thread as soon as they are done with their analysis.


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Soon after I opened that new thread on the AV forum, I encountered my first BSOD ever on this computer. I've attached the BSOD itself, but was not able to upload the .dmp or .sysdata files that windows generated. If there is a procedure to do so, please let me know. At the time, I had just resumed watching Netflix, which I use routinely and have no had issues with ... any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## writhziden

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*



sspof said:


> Soon after I opened that new thread on the AV forum, I encountered my first BSOD ever on this computer. I've attached the BSOD itself, but was not able to upload the .dmp or .sysdata files that windows generated. If there is a procedure to do so, please let me know. At the time, I had just resumed watching Netflix, which I use routinely and have no had issues with ... any insight would be appreciated.


I would recommend following the blue screen posting instructions: Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 8.1, 8.0, 7 & Vista ​
Do *not* enable Verifier at this time. We can do that step after you have finished checking the system for malware. If you already enabled Verifier after running the diagnostics last time, disable it with the steps below:



writhziden said:


> Start Menu -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Right click Command Prompt -> Run as administrator -> Type the following command and then Enter:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> verifier /reset
> 
> -> Restart your computer.​




-----


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Okay, I think that the best way to attack this is to have the AV/Malware folks take a look and ensure that I'm virus free before proceeding here. The BSOD hasn't returned since I got that one, and I have the feeling that it may have been a result of running one of the tools that I ran for them. I will keep you posted, and thanks again for the help. I'm going to keep this thread open and follow up when they are done with the other one.


----------



## writhziden

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Sounds like a good plan. I was trying to minimize the amount of work in this thread since the malware checks should be top priority for now. We can delve deeper here later if needed.



-----


----------



## sspof

*Re: Windows 7 Freezes But Mouse Cursor Moves*

Thanks for all of your help writhziden. I'm going to close this thread since the crashes haven't happened since I did a system restore. If they return, I'll open a new one.


----------

